# Digitech RP1000 - Who, What, When, Where, Why, and How?



## joshuaaewallen

Hey Ya'll!

I recently picked up a Digitech RP1000, and am, so far, loving it. But... Holy crap this thing does a lot, and I'm still just kinda learning my way through it. And... Sadly there isn't much online as far as any real feedback or user tips, so that is why I am here.

Currently I am running it using the 4-wire method through my Wilder Modified Marshall TSL100 into a 2x12 PRS cab w/ Celestion Vintage 30's.
































At any rate... This thing does a crap load of stuff and I know it's gonna take a while for me to totally wrap my head around it, so any input ya'll might have would be greatly appreciated, and I'll share what I know, learn, and observe about the unit, it's features, uses, strengths and weakness. That being said... I hope to hear from ya'll soon!


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Digitech RP1000 - Videos*

RP1000 Related Videos:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42EtqgHLeGs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Digitech RP1000 & the 4 Cable Method with Rikk Beatty[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeSlnvYPYnU"]YouTube - Digitech RP1000[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4fyJakwm9U&feature=related"]YouTube - Digitech RP1000 Demo/Review [/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYlVayitAXg&feature=related"]YouTube - Digitech RP1000 Effects and Amp Switching System[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeaEfUJil6U&NR=1"]YouTube - Day 8 - 30 Pedals in 30 Days - Digitech RP1000 - Ibanez ART100 Jet City Amps JCA20H NAMM 2010 '10[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeDbGM1st3s&NR=1"]YouTube - Day 9 - 30 Pedals in 30 Days - Digitech RP1000 AMP MODELS - TTK @ Winter NAMM 2010 '10[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBzYvlD5t4M&feature=related"]YouTube - Sweetwater - DigiTech RP1000[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0AewtKVArc"]YouTube - RP1000 vs Pod XT Live.mpg[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n6oNNwPm0I"]YouTube - Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard Cover[/ame]


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Digitech RP1000 Online Tone Library*

DigiTech® Tone Library


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Digitech RP1000 - Effects*

*Wahs:*

DigiTech® Wah
Dunlop® Cry Baby™ Wah
Vox® Clyde McCoy™ Wah 
*Compressors:*

Boss® CS-2 Compressor/Sustainer
DigiTech® Compressor
MXR® Dynacomp™ 

*Noise Gate:*

DigiTech® Silencer™ Noise Gate
DigiTech® Auto Swell Gate
*EQ:*

3-band semi-parametric EQ
*Chorus Stompbox Models:*

Boss® CE-2 Chorus 
DigiTech® Dual Chorus
DigiTech® Glistening Chorus
DigiTech® Multi-Chorus
Electro Harmonix® Small Clone
TC Electronics® Chorus
Voodoo Labs Analog Chorus

*Flanger:*

ADA™ Flanger 
DigiTech® Flanger
DigiTech® Filter Flanger 
DigiTech® Triggered Flanger
Electro Harmonix® Electric Mistress™
MXR® Flanger

*Phaser Models*

DigiTech® Phaser
MX Phaser based on MXR® Phase 100
EH Phaser based on Electro Harmonix® Small Stone™
*Pitch:*

Boss® OC-2 Octaver™ 
DigiTech® Detune 
DigiTech® Harmony Pitch 
DigiTech® Pitch Shift
DigiTech® Whammy™

*Vibrato / Rotary:*

DigiTech® Rotary
DigiTech® Vibrato
DigiTech® Vibro / Pan
Unicord Uni-Vibe™ 
*Tremolo:*

DigiTech® Panner
DigiTech® Tremolo
DigiTech® ScatterTrem – Dual tremolo effect
Fender® Opto Tremolo™
Vox® Bias Tremolo 

*Envelope / Special:*

DigiTech® Envelope Filter
DigiTech® Auto Yah™
DigiTech® Sample & Hold 
DigiTech® Step Filter 
DigiTech® Synth Talk™
DigiTech® YaYa™
DOD® FX25 Envelope Filter 

*Delays:*

Analog Delay
Boss® DM2 Analog Delay 
Digital Delay
Lo Fi Delay
Maestro EP-2 Tube Echoplex 
Modulated Delay
Pong Delay
Reverse Delay
Tape Delay
2-Tap Delay

*Reverbs:*

EMT® 240 Plate Reverb
Lexicon® Ambience
Lexicon® Hall
Lexicon® Room
Lexicon® Studio
Spring based on a Fender® Twin Reverb™


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Digitech RP1000 - Amp & Speaker Models*

*Amps based on:*

’99 Carvin® Legacy VL-100
DigiTech®Blackbass – ’65 Blackface preamp w/ Bassman poweramp 
DigiTech® Blues
DigiTech® Bright Clean 
DigiTech® Brownsound - Hot rodded 80’s stack tone
DigiTech® Chunk
DigiTech® Clean Tube
DigiTech® Crunch 
DigiTech® Darkmetal – Responsive, tight metal tone
DigiTech® Fuzz
DigiTech® GSP2101TM Artist Clean Tube
DigiTech® GSP2101 Artist Saturated Tube
DigiTech® High Gain
DigiTech® Metal
DigiTec®h Monster - Maxed out gain
DigiTech® Mosh – Chunky metal tone with just the right amount of sizzle
DigiTech® Solo
DigiTech® Spank
DigiTech®Stonerrock– Thick, sludgy distorted amp tone
DigiTech®Transistor– Solid state transistor amp sound
DigiTech®Tweedface – Tweed preamp w/Blackface poweramp
'57 Fender® Tweed Champ®
'57 Fender® Tweed Deluxe™
'59 Fender® Tweed Bassman®
'62 Fender® Brownface Bassman®
'65 Fender® Blackface Twin Reverb®
'65 Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb®
’59 Gibson® GA-40
'69 Hiwatt® Custom 100 DR103
’69 Laney™ Supergroup
'65 Marshall® JTM-45
'68 Marshall® 100 Watt Super Lead (plexi)
'68 Marshall® Jump Panel
'77 Marshall® Master Volume
'83 Marshall® JCM800
'93 Marshall® JCM900
'01 Marshall® JCM2000 (Solo Channel)
'81 Mesa Boogie® Mark II C
’86 Mesa Boogie® .22 Caliber
'93 Mesa Boogie® Mark IV
'01 Mesa Boogie® Dual Rectifier
'01 Mesa Boogie® Triple Rectifier
’95 Matchless™ Chieftain 
'96 Matchless™ HC30
’74 Orange™ OR 120
’99 Peavey® 5150® II
’88 Randall® HT-100
’84 Roland® JC-120
'88 Soldano SLO-100
’67 Sunn® 100S
'62 Vox® AC15
'63 Vox® AC30 Top Boost
Direct – No amp model
Dreadnaught Acoustic
Jumbo Acoustic



*Cab Models based on:*

*1x8 '57* Fender® Tweed Champ®
*1x12 '57* Fender® Tweed Deluxe®
*1x12 '65* Fender® Blackface Deluxe Reverb
*1x12 '62* Vox® AC15 w/20W Vox Speaker
*1x12 '59* Gibson® GA-40
*2x12* DigiTech® Bright
*2x12* '57 Fender® Blonde Bassman®
*2x12* '65 Fender® Blackface Twin Reverb®
*2x12* '63 Vox® AC30 Top Boost w/ Jensen® Blue Backs
*2x12* '84 Roland® Jazz Chorus
*2x15* ’68 Sunn 200S w/JBL-Lansings 
*4x10 '59* Fender® Tweed Bassman®
*4x12* DigiTech® Alt Rock 
*4x12* DigiTech® Chunk
*4x12* DigiTech® Metal
*4x12* DigiTech® Rock
*4x12* DigiTech® Solo
*4x12 *DigiTech® Spank
*4x12* DigiTech® Speaker Compensation
*4x12* DigiTech® Vintage
*4x12* Hiwatt® Custom w/ Fane Speakers
*4x12* Johnson® Straight w/ Celestion Vintage 30’s
*4x12* Marshall® 1960 Straight w/ Celestion®
G12-T70
*4x12* '07 Mesa/Boogie® w/Celestion® Vintage 30™ speakers
*4x12* Marshall® 1960 Slant w/ Celestion 25W Green backs
*4x12 '96* VHT® Slant w/ Celestion Vintage 30’s
Direct - No cabinet model


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Digitech RP1000 - Distortions*

Arbiter® Fuzz Face™
Boss® DS-1™ Distortion
Boss® MT-2 Metal Zone®
Boss® OD-1 Overdrive
Boss® SD-1 Overdrive
Demeter Fuzzulator
DigiTech® Amp Driver
DigiTech® Death Metal™
DigiTech® Grunge®
DigiTech® Redline Modified Overdrive
DOD® 250 Overdrive/Preamp
DOD® Classic Fuzz
DOD® Gonkulator Ring Modulator
Electro-Harmonix® Big Muff Pi®
Fulltone® OCD Overdrive
Guyatone® Overdrive OD-2
Ibanez® TS-9 Tube Screamer
Ibanez® TS-808 Tube Screamer
Modified Ibanez® TS-9
MXR® Distortion +
Pro Co RAT™
Roger Mayer Octavia™
Voodoo® Lab Sparkle Drive®


----------



## joshuaaewallen

The RP1000 Question Thread:



Doadman said:


> I have a range of good individual pedals now but I'm thinking of changing them for an RP1000 as it's less to carry and gives more tonal options through amp models while I can retain my own amp as my core tone. I do however, now have another question. My amp is a Marshall DSL401 that I run through a Marshall 1960A cabinet and I was wondering if the type of effects loop I have would hinder the performance of the RP1000 as I've heard a couple of reports saying there's a problem.


 


joshuaaewallen said:


> The RP1000, in my opinion, is best in the effects loop using the "4-wire" method for hook up. Unlike it's predecessors the 1000 is both not just an effects unit or modeler, but it is essentially a switching system that also has great effects. It can switch seamlessly between the preamp and the effects loop/poweramp giving you infinite options as to where you want the effects in the signal chain (through the amps input, effects loop, or both), and even though I almost exclusively use my Marshall for my tone, the amp models on the RP1000 actually aren't too bad.
> 
> I'd get that loop installed and run w/ the RP1000.
> 
> Digitech RP1000 Manual​


 


MartyStrat54 said:


> So you are running this in the loop and the distortion settings sound okay?


 


joshuaaewallen said:


> ftp://ftp.digitech.com/pub/PDFs/Manuals/RP1000/RP1000 manual 18-0597-A.pdf​
> Yep. Check out page 16 of the manual... That's the hookup scenario I am using and it works great. I can switch between my amps distortion or the RP1000's models, or the RP1000's distortion pedals, or... All of the above.
> 
> It's great.


 


joshuaaewallen said:


> But I must admit, that like any other multi-effects unit I've owned or played through... The stock patches pretty much suck. It takes a bit of learning and tweaking to fix their idea of a "cool patch".





cptnkrunch said:


> I bought an RP500 which is basically a 1000 with few less effects. It's a good unit but you have to tweak it. The presets suck but with some tweaking I've come up with some good user presets. I'm not familiar with your amp model but people have had good results running XLR stereo out into preamps that have XLR inputs and the pedal puts out a higher +-db output than with the 1/4 jacks, maybe this is the issue you've heard? I don't have an effects loop so I've been running thru the hi gain input with amp modeler bypassed and experimenting in the lo gain with amp modeler enabled and also getting some decent tones. I do have a Kasha quick mod that replaces my P/I tube that allows me to bypass my preamp(JCM 800)and plug in the back, may try that this week. The software is cool and I found it easier editing on the computer than the pedal itself. I was really trying to go back to basics vs my last rack rig which had more bells and whistles than I needed but the learning curve on the RP isn't to bad and the more I mess with the more I like it.
> There's a lot of RP info here Digitech MFX Room - TheStompBox.Net





joshuaaewallen said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate! The 500 & the 1000 are, as you said, pretty much the same save a few effects... That being the case... As I was becoming fed up w/ the lack of real useful info, feedback, and user tricks/settings available online, I started a thread for just such a thing and will be posting anything I learn, about these baby's there. I'd welcome you to stop on over and throw in your two cents on how you've been using your RP500... In fact I'd very much appreciate it if you would!
> 
> Rock on!
> 
> Digitech RP1000 - Who, What, When, Where, and How?





cptnkrunch said:


> I've only had mine for short time and could also use some insight on the RP. Bang for the buck I don't think anything can touch it. I only paid $275 for the 500 and it easily exceeded my expectations especially with the edit software and Cubase LE4 included.





joshuaaewallen said:


> ... You running the 4-Cable setup?
> 
> I only just started getting into the editing software on Wednesday night, and I absolutely love it. Very user friendly. How's the Cubase LE4





cptnkrunch said:


> I have Cubase installed but having some issues configuring the drivers of Cubase with ASIO drivers on my soundcard for monitoring and playback. I'm sure the fact that I'm a slow learner on the computer has something to do with it.





joshuaaewallen said:


> ... You running XP, XP Pro, Vista, Windows 7?
> 
> I'm still an XP pro user. Maybe this week I'll have a go at getting Cubase set up and see what happens...





cptnkrunch said:


> XP.....We should take this to your thread so we don't hijack Doadmans gig.





joshuaaewallen said:


> ... That probably would be the considerate thing to do.



RP1000 in the Gear Flaming Thread:



MartyStrat54 said:


> Well Josh got one and if he can figure it out, he should be able to get that multi-layered Def Leppard sound he has been craving. The 1000 allows multiple delays to play at once all with different time settings. Oh and then they have the amp modeling.





joshuaaewallen said:


> Ya know... I'm not so sure about the multiple delays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been under the impression that it could do that, but I think that impression is wrong...
> 
> However... The delay on the RP1000 seems pretty versatile, and when coupled w/ other time based effects it can get pretty crazy (crazy good). The more I play around w/ it the more I like it. And as far as freestyling as Lisa put it, I tend to do that w/ the manual in hand. Sort of a hybrid of reading/following the instructions & trying things "my way" too. I have yet to burn up a piece of gear...


----------



## joshuaaewallen

This week I'm gonna have a go at the Cubase software. Get it installed, play around w/ it a bit, get the lay of the land... If you guys have any input on potential pitfalls and/or tricks... Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## dodgethis

Carrying over from the other thread, I don't think you can do the 4CM with the RP500 as it doesn't have a send and return for the effects loop. Only the RP1000 has it.

I was thinking of getting an RP1000 myself but am confused if I should go for that or the TC Nova Delay, Ibanez Airplane Flanger and a simple wah pedal. Bang for buck or just what I want/need for more...


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Yeah it looks the RP500 has different hookups...






For my money... I elected to go w/ bigger bang for the buck. This way if I decide that I want a very specialized pedal of some sort later I can always add it to my rig later, but for the the foreseeable future I've got everything I need and then some.


----------



## eljeffebrown

first things first you realize you are the only one posting one this thread right! second of all the Digitech RP1 had the best tone out of all of 'em.

Digitech RP-1 Multi Effects Processor guitar pedal rare - eBay (item 270593494583 end time Jun-20-10 15:46:12 PDT)

http://www.daddys.com/detail.php?itemNumber=DIG9005


----------



## joshuaaewallen

eljeffebrown said:


> first things first you realize you are the only one posting one this thread right! second of all the Digitech RP1 had the best tone out of all of 'em.
> 
> Digitech RP-1 Multi Effects Processor guitar pedal rare - eBay (item 270593494583 end time Jun-20-10 15:46:12 PDT)
> 
> Daddys.com - Effects - Floor Multi Effects Pedals - Digitech Rp-1



Well... I'm not the _only one_... 

There's dodgethis, and now you... 

That RP1 looks a lot like a floor version of the GSP12 Legend rackmount unit that I had years ago. Cool.
But yeah, I'm pretty much it for the most part. My main thought in starting this thread was put together a "one stop shop" for all things RP1000. I know there's some RP user's out there and I'd like them to contribute, but either way this thread'll have what I've learned is setting up my RP1000, and links to useful sites and demos as well. With time it's have plenty of good info for anyone who cares to have a look. Know what ah mean Vern?


----------



## Doadman

Well, I don't care how many people post here; I've found it very useful. Thanks


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Doadman said:


> Well, I don't care how many people post here; I've found it very useful. Thanks



Thanks bro! That's I'm aiming for.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Hi Andy. My responses will be in orange below.



Doadman said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, thanks for your advice on my thread(s) regarding the problems I'm having with my DSL401 and my possible purchase of an RP1000. I thought I'd get an RP1000 and then I thought I'd be better off getting a better amp and now, after your last post, I'm back to thinking of an RP1000! It's all so frustrating!!
> 
> I can see that the RP1000 will have a number of advantages should I go that route:
> 
> 1) It's nice and compact.
> - It packs an awful lot of versatility into a small package. It isn't too bad to navigate on the unit, but personally I think the USB interface and the X-Edit software make for an even easier time when doing your tweaking.
> 2) I'm in a Rock covers band and it will give me access to more tones than any amp could by itself.
> - No amp is a jack of all trades. My observation is that they do a lot of things ok, but none of them great.
> 3) It gives recording possibilities.
> - This I haven't really fiddled with yet. Sometime this week I plan on installing the Cubase software and seeing how that goes. Should be an adventure.
> 4) I could practice at all times without disturbing anyone, especially my wife.
> - This is an absolute awesome bonus. You can use it as a global master volume to bring even a big 100W head down to bedroom level w/out any problems at all, or you can use the headphone jack too.
> 5) It would make it easier when I do buy a new amp as if it doesn't do something well, the RP1000 can take over.
> - All depends on how you like to use it. The options are always there.
> 
> However, I do see a number of potential pitfalls:#
> 
> 1) The amp models may not be that great so I may not like using them. Even if they are usable, would they be of such poor quality relative to a real tube amp that there would be a noticeable difference in tone when I switch to amp modeling? When I used to have a Digitech GNX3000 I tried it through the effects return of my DSL401 but while the amp models sounded OK, they weren't anything like as crisp as what my amp was producing itself. I don't want to be playing a gig with a great amp tone and then switch to amp models and suddenly it sounds like someone's thrown a blanket over the rig.
> - Did your GNX300 have the Amp/Mixer selector button and the Ground Lift button? Between these two buttons the RP1000 can adjust itself to pretty much any amp or mixer out there. It works great.
> 2) It may have a load of effects but are they worse quality than the individual pedals I have now? I've heard the overdrives aren't great so I'd keep my OD pedal to go with it. I've heard the Wah isn't great so I'd have to keep my Weeping Demon. If I ended up having to keep all my pedals anyway, what's the point of the RP1000?
> - Depends on what you have for pedals. As digital effects go these are really first rate. The way isn't bad, but like most multi-effects rigs It'll take some tweaking to dial it in right where you like it. But it lets you do it. I love the dual volume/wah pedal. It's got a great stomp loop so if there are certain sweetheart pedals that you really love, they can be easily integrated into the whole setup.
> 3) What if I buy an RP1000 and at a later date upgrade my amp, only to discover that my new amp does everything I want it to anyway and the RP1000 becomes useless to me?
> If you find an amp that does _everything_ you need, then you are probably the first person on the planet who has. As your playing evolves, so do your needs. But personally I don't think that's a worry. The RP1000 is versatile enough to work with, in, and around your other gear, and has options to spare. I can't foresee it becoming useless.
> 
> In conclusion, I'd be very grateful if you could address these issues for me but particularly answer these key questions:
> 
> 1) Just how good are the amp models compared to a decent Valve amp like a DSL or JVM?
> - I've a TSL, very similar to the DSL's but w/ extra knobs, and connection options. To be honest, I get about 98% of my actual tone from my amp, I just plain like my amp's tone better. But I will say, don't let the stock presets fool you. They pretty much all sound like crap. But with some time spent tweaking (a necessary evil for any multi-effects unit) you can dial the models in to sound pretty dang good. I do plan on integrating some models into my presets as time goes on. But so far the models that I am using are more for my clean tones, my Marshall & Bugera give me the dirty stuff, and I flavor w/ effects or eq tweaks on the RP. But my needs are evolving and I know the models are going to be used.
> 2) Just how good are the effects? Which ones are weak so I may need to keep an individual pedal?
> - As I stated above, it really depends on what you have for pedals. As digital effects go these are really first rate. Like most multi-effects rigs It'll take some teaking to dial it in right where you like it. But it lets you do it. I love the dual volume/wah pedal. It's got a great stomp loop so if there are certain sweetheart pedals that you really love, they can be easily integrated into the whole setup. There are definitely some killer pedal's out there (personally I'd love to get an Electro-Harmonix POG), and they'll fit right in.
> 
> I'm also curious to know exactly how you use yours. The Bugera 333XL is supposed to be very versatile anyway so do you ever actually use amp modeling?
> - As far as using the amp models... See question 1 above. I use the 4-Cable Method, so my guitar goes into the RP1000. The RP1000 uses the left output to go into the front of my amp, usually my Marshall, but the the Bugera (mine's a 333, not the 333xl) get's used a bit too. And the RP1000 also loops through my amps effects loop. This way I can switch w/ the stomp of a button between my amps pre-amp tone, and any modelling the RP1000 has. It automatically routes effects where they traditionally would be placed, but many, if not most, of the effects can be set to go either into the front of your amp or through your amp's effects look depending on where you like them. As always let your ears be your guide.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Andy





Doadman said:


> ... It's a tough call for me this one because there is no financial advantage either way. If I change my pedals for a new RP1000 it will cost about £150 net and an upgraded amp about £200 net. If I don't get the RP1000 I could keep the pedals and get an upgraded head unit but I'd still need a practice amp modeling combo as the 4X12 won't fit where I practice so I'm still spending a total of £350 net. The only way of doing it cheaper is to keep the pedals and upgrade the amp to a better combo like the Marshall JVM, Peavey 6505+ or Bugera 333XL so I'd only have the expense of changing the amp. That does sound appealing and I'll look at that but of course with the RP1000 I have a built in backup as I can always go straight to the PA if the amp breaks (a worry with the Bugera).



Having a backup that can run right into the PA is a very handy thing. Of the amps you listed the best sounding one, in my opinion, is the JVM (the JVM line is, I think, the successor to the JCM line). Now between the Peavey 6505+ and the Bugera... I like the Bugera. It's a copy cat of the Peavey XXX. The build quality is not as good, but the tone circuit is great. It's just plain a great sounding amp, and costs a fraction of anything else w/ that kinda tone and # of channels.

Anyhoo... There's my two cents. I hope it helps bro.


----------



## eljeffebrown

joshuaaewallen said:


> Well... I'm not the _only one_...
> 
> There's dodgethis, and now you...
> 
> That RP1 looks a lot like a floor version of the GSP12 Legend rackmount unit that I had years ago. Cool.
> But yeah, I'm pretty much it for the most part. My main thought in starting this thread was put together a "one stop shop" for all things RP1000. I know there's some RP user's out there and I'd like them to contribute, but either way this thread'll have what I've learned is setting up my RP1000, and links to useful sites and demos as well. With time it's have plenty of good info for anyone who cares to have a look. Know what ah mean Vern?



cool brother I was just razzin' ya a bit! I had an RP-1 Years ago and now I wish I would have never gotten rid of it, it had awesome tone and was hella easy to use!


----------



## joshuaaewallen

From The Stomp Box Forum:



> MPH
> Join Date: Mar 2006
> Posts: 598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> I use the RP1000 into the return of a Peavey 6505+ 112 (closed back cab) with the RPs cab sims set to direct (and the amp/mixer switch on the back of the unit, next to the 1/4" output, set to = mixer) and it sounds amazing. I'm not real fond of the RP1000 direct through headphones/recording//Roland AC60 but I didn't purchase it for that purpose anyway...
> 
> Into the return of my amp it's as easy as tweaking a real amp and when you turn it up the power tubes take it to the next level. This may be heresy but I actually prefer the 5150 model on the RP1000 to the real pre-amp in my 6505+.
> 
> I set up some patches very quickly by making a default blank template patch with just a slap of echoplex, noise gate, patch level and then went thru the RPs amp models and just tweaked the amp model gain, level & EQ and got some great sounds almost instantly (without even using the semi-para EQ yet...) and then saved those tones to separate presets for polishing/fine tuning later on...
> 
> My dirty patches just use the amp model, noise gate & slap of delay. With an overdrive waiting to kick it up a notch if needed. No need to hide the tone under a wall of effects (unless you want to...).
> 
> My clean patches just use the amp model, noise gate (set low) & TWNSPRING reverb with a compressor, mod FX & delay waiting on deck in case of emergency...
> 
> I'm using the 65 TWIN, JAZZ 120, 900 JCM, PV 5150, DUALRECT (amazing lowend!) models but there are many more to exlpore... I've just been plugging in and playing... No chronic tweakitis!
> 
> I originally bought the RP1000 thinking I'd use the 4 cable method but I'm totally happy just using the RP for all of my pre-amp & FX needs.
> 
> I think you'll be able to tell pretty quickly if this is the right tool for you once you try it for yourself...
> 
> Good luck and find what works for you!
> 
> ~MPH
> 
> MPH View Public Profile
> 
> 06-15-2010, 09:54 PM #
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2006
> Location: Midwest
> Posts: 901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> The DigiBrown is my favorite of all models. I am also very much digging the Matchless Chieftan with an 808 boost.
> __________________
> *RISEN on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16* MPH
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2006
> Posts: 598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> I'll have to check out the DigiBrown model. I've found that many of the overdrives are to my liking and I end up choosing different models depending on which guitar I'm using. I tend to use the 808, TS MOD, GUY ODRV, REDLINE,,,
> 06-15-2010, 10:05 PM #
> ~MPH View Public Profile Send a private message to MPH Find More Posts by MPH Add MPH to Your Buddy List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17* eman70
> Roadie
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> GA-40 (is that on the RP1000) ? PURE AMP BLISS
> 06-15-2010, 10:10 PM #
> JCM800 = OUTSTANDING (use the TS MOD for leads)
> 
> Plexi with the OC distortion in front = WONDERFUL
> 
> Orange 120 = FANTASTIC
> View Public Profile
> 
> 
> 
> *18* wdeny
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> To me, the differences between real tube gear and modelers usually are pick attack, dynamic range and high end response. As far as recording, even a POD can fool tube connoisseurs but the feel isn't there for the player. IMO that's exactly where the new Digitech RP series shine, their models sound AND feel very close to real tubes. If you tweak your patches right that is, but that's no more difficult than tweaking your own amps and pedals. When you buy new gear you're not going to play with your stuff with the knobs in the position they came from the factory are you?
> eman70  06-16-2010, 08:03 AM #
> I've had my RP1000 for close to two months now, and last night (finally) most of my patches sounded like I wanted them to. Not that they were bad before, but I've found that the better my tones are, the more perfectionist I become when programing my patches. Lately I've been wondering if someone like Eric Johnson would be able to tell it's a modeler in a blind test playing with my setup
> 
> Bottom line is, my previous rig was an 8 space rack with a Triaxis, JMP1, Lexicon MPX1 and Rocktron Intellifex and my RP1000 makes the JMP1 obsolete, and sounds better than the Triaxis with a few Boogie models (the Triaxis still has a slight edge on mid gain tones due to its responsiveness). One other thing, I *love* playing at low volumes and still sounding like I'm driving a big stack pumping massive amounts of air, but that's me, I've seen other people say it sounds artificial or like an "american-mastered guitar sound". I think it's a lot of fun playing with cab sims on, but to each their own.
> View Public Profile
> 
> 
> 
> *19* Joey_Sacks
> Groover
> 
> wdeny  06-16-2010, 09:58 AM #
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Dec 2009
> Location: Northern VA
> Posts: 245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> My RP1000 tweaking seems to work best when I ignore the label of the amp models.
> I have never played through a JCM2000 or know of recordings that were STRICTLY
> that amp without multiple takes, etc... I find something that works for my situation
> and enjoy playing. I have not done that in a while without looking for the next best
> thing. Joey_Sacks View Public Profile
> 
> 
> 
> *20* artzeal
> Groover
> 
> 06-16-2010, 03:11 PM #
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2009
> Posts: 174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Is an RP1000 up to the job?*
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *eman70*
> 
> 
> _GA-40 (is that on the RP1000) ? PURE AMP BLISS
> 
> JCM800 = OUTSTANDING (use the TS MOD for leads)
> 
> Plexi with the OC distortion in front = WONDERFUL
> 
> Orange 120 = FANTASTIC_
> 
> 
> +1,2,3,4 on all above
> 
> LUUUUV the Orange and the GA40. The 59 Deluxe is just great too - and if you haven't gone surfin' before - now is the time with the "59 or the Twin. Work on your Ennio Morricone Spaghetti Western licks when your in that zone...hehehe.
> 
> I also really like the DigiTweed and DigiBlack hybrids with guitar and try 'em with a bass, too.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

eljeffebrown said:


> cool brother I was just razzin' ya a bit! I had an RP-1 Years ago and now I wish I would have never gotten rid of it, it had awesome tone and was hella easy to use!



No worries mate. I wasn't stressin'.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Re: Digitech RP1000 & Cubase LE4*

Well... I installed Cubase LE4, and jumped through the 79 flaming hoops of fire that Steinberg wants you to jump through to install, activate, and license the bloody program. Now all I need to do is learn how to use it. I mean, for cryin' out loud, the operation manual alone is over 260 pages!!! They also have a smaller "getting started" booklet. Can you guess how many pages that is? 59 pages. For bloody "getting started" manual! I may be wrong, but I think I may have a slight learning curve when it comes to Cubase LE4.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Re: Current Setup*

I have been havin' fun lately... I re-did my rig, and now I've got my guitar running into my Digitech Hardwire Delay, and from there one output goes directly into the TSL ('cause that tone is killer and I want it to be the focus of my sound), and the other output is going into the RP1000 which is connected using the 4-wire method into the Bugera. Stereo rig! Yeah baby! So I keep the Bugera fairly wet w/ effects, and use it to supplement my main Wilder Modded, Martimus Maximus Tone Packed, Marshall sound. This setup is absolutely *massive* sounding, and when I kick in that Hardwire delay... I have got multiple delays just kickin' arse. Oh, so tasty!

Cubase... Yeah... Not diggin' it so far. Audacity is soooooo much simpler to operate.


----------



## cptnkrunch

That sounds like a killer setup Josh. I'm not liking the cubase much either and still having driver issues. Any issues with Audacity? Are you running the RP direct via usb?


----------



## joshuaaewallen

cptnkrunch said:


> That sounds like a killer setup Josh. I'm not liking the cubase much either and still having driver issues. Any issues with Audacity? Are you running the RP direct via usb?



Yeah, I'm about ready to call it a battle lost when it comes to Cubase. It is a bloody nightmare to do _anything _with. Some of the other forum folks have recommended Audacity also, and since I already had it I figure I'll run w/ that (I've used it for years, but never before for multi-track, effects, in depth type stuff, mainly just for editing audio books or radio recordings, or cassettes & vinyl so in that regard it's sorta new to me too). I'm slowly, but surely, learning that Audacity can actually do a whole lotta crap, and I can tell you for sure that the interface is infinitely more user friendly. And no driver issues!!! 

So far I've been running the RP into the pc via USB for patch editing, but I have used the headphone out on the RP, or the line out on my Marshall into the sound card to capture the audio. Can you get audio from the RP to the PC using just the USB?


----------



## cptnkrunch

> So far I've been running the RP into the pc via USB for patch editing, but I have used the headphone out on the RP, or the line out on my Marshall into the sound card to capture the audio. Can you get audio from the RP to the PC using just the USB?


Yes but this is where I'm having driver issues. I can see the line level meter working on cubase but not getting monitoring thru pc speakers. I'm sure it's something simple, just haven't had time to figure it out. Cubase is not the most user friendly recording program, at least for rookies like me.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Dunno if this is the case for you, but w/ the RP's X-Edit software I had to go into the settings and change the the output from the amp to the pc...


----------



## joshuaaewallen

I don't have time right now, gotta get in the shower and then out the door, but later I will plug in and see exactly who, what, when, where, why, and how, I went about changing this... Worst case, 1/8" stereo cable from the RP to the computer...


----------



## cptnkrunch

joshuaaewallen said:


> Dunno if this is the case for you, but w/ the RP's X-Edit software I had to go into the settings and change the the output from the amp to the pc...


That I didn't think of.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

cptnkrunch said:


> That I didn't think of.



Hey mate, any luck with this? I haven't had time to dig into it any further yet, but was curious if you've made any progress....


----------



## MartyStrat54

JOSH-You've posted a sheet load of info here my man. I thought I posted on this thread? Must have been the Def Leppard thread instead.

Anyway, keep up the good work. I'm sure there will be more to come that will find it useful.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

MartyStrat54 said:


> JOSH-You've posted a sheet load of info here my man. I thought I posted on this thread? Must have been the Def Leppard thread instead.
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work. I'm sure there will be more to come
> that will find it useful.



Thanks Marty. Good to hear from ya. Seems like it's been a while (even though I have been following all your posts over at the preamp thread). You have definitely been a busy guy.

Hey... I'll bet your new lovely ladies would sound absolutely killer in stereo. Have you thought about having a go at that?


----------



## MartyStrat54

That might freak me out. I will think it over. Two heads and two 412 cabs. 

Wow!


----------



## joshuaaewallen

MartyStrat54 said:


> That might freak me out. I will think it over. Two heads and two 412 cabs.
> 
> Wow!



It's kinda like any new drug... Once you try it, your hooked!


----------



## MartyStrat54

God that would be scary. I haven't put much flying time in on a full stack. I might want to go around the neighborhood warning people. 

"Ah, an atomic blast is about to occur." "Please stay in your home's and do not call law enforcement."


----------



## joshuaaewallen

MartyStrat54 said:


> God that would be scary. I haven't put much flying time in on a full stack. I might want to go around the neighborhood warning people.
> 
> "Ah, an atomic blast is about to occur." "Please stay in your home's and do not call law enforcement."



If yer gonna go... Go with a bang!!!


----------



## beammeupwelshy

I just got hold of an RP1000 recently and run it through an AVT275 with the FX loop Moded to serial. 

I used to have a Zoom GFX8 which wouldn't work to well in the 4cable method as the Pre- amp was none bypassable in it, so the Amp tone suffered a fair bit.

Before i bought the RP1000 i did a bit of searching around and found that only this and the G system, seem to be the main units around offering a specific Pre-amp loop. I had concidered the G system but its pricey and also I don't think it has distortion (i coudl be wrong about that though). I know the boss and other stuff can do it, but their loops are not listed as specifically for this role, i noticed on the specs for the RP1000 loop that it matches the correct impedance's and levels with what each i/o is expecting to see. Don't know for sure but don't think that's how the Boss and new Zoom work. 

Anyway I got the RP1000 which I really love now, it works mint and the pedal board mode is brilliant, i can't go back to using single patches anymore after playing this way.

I pretty much dont like "digital stuff that's supposed to model real stuff" but some of the stuff on this this is really good, like the crybaby wah is awsome, I got rid of my real one cos i didn't need it anymore. The Distortion stomp box models are also really good, I use the boss OD1 model to add Over Drive for that Zak Wylde tone, and shit it sounds pretty dam good.

My only gripe is that It doesn't appear possible to use a foot switch to knock off the internal preamp/cabnet module, and this info isn't stored as a patch its a global setting. You can turn the amp loop on and off with a switch but that's not much good without turning the internal pre-amp on and off as well. Its like they totally built the Thrust SSC and then put wooden wheels on it. WTF.

Thankfully for me, I seldom would actually use the internal amp as mostly I just like my amp sound, but it pisses me off that i have to lean down and press two buttons to make this happen, not exactly seamless.

Anyway I love this thing now and hope maybe digitech can put out a firmware upgrade one of these days that will allow this option.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

slimakaphatj said:


> ... *My only gripe is that It doesn't appear possible to use a foot switch to knock off the internal preamp/cabnet module, and this info isn't stored as a patch its a global setting. *You can turn the amp loop on and off with a switch but that's not much good without turning the internal pre-amp on and off as well. Its like they totally built the Thrust SSC and then put wooden wheels on it. WTF.
> 
> Thankfully for me, I seldom would actually use the internal amp as mostly I just like my amp sound, but it pisses me off that i have to lean down and press two buttons to make this happen, not exactly seamless.
> 
> Anyway I love this thing now and hope maybe digitech can put out a firmware upgrade one of these days that will allow this option...



Ya know... I noticed that too. In pedal board mode. But... (my guitar's in the shop right now, and I'm not at home to verify my sad excuse for a memory)... I believe that in preset mode this is part of the programmable patch. In fact, I'm sure it is, because I was running through my amp for all of my distortion, but for at least three of my old patches I was using the RP1000's modeling for my clean tones... 

I love this thing, but there are really so many options that I often have trouble deciding exactly how I want to run it.

I'd offer to share, but I forgot to back up my programmed patches before I restored to factory defaults last time, but... Do you have any patches you'd like to share w/ the rest of us here in forum-land?


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Ah, thats interesting. I got so into the pedal board mode i've hardly used the patch mode. Maybe i could start at patch 21 or somthing and make patches 21 and above all patches for use in patch mode. 

I totally hear you, with the options it does make it hard to know what the best way to use it is. So far in pedal board board mode i use the first 5 patches i made and that just about covers what i mostly need. I use it in the 4 cable method and so far have mostly ignored the amp models. I did play with the VOX AC15 Model for a bit, that sounded quite nice, the clean channel on my AVT275 is a bit dull for some things.

I can put my patches up though i don't have many and there nothing special.

I set it up as follows.

Zak wyld patch - Has the boss OD1 model and pre amp loop chrous. With a bit of wah I can sound just like Zak wyld wish i could play like him. ha ha. I think i will get hold of a stop pedal for the OD one of these days just to see if theres much of a difference. 

No Quarter patch - has a phase setting which sounds a bit like the organ from No Quarter by zeppelin, also delay which sounds like the slow quiet chords in the Tool Version as long as you tap out the tempo. 

Rotovibe - mainly setup to get some nice old school clean sounds 

Rage - Tom Morello patch, has the digitech whammy on the pedal with a slap back delay for his helicopter style Delay, made the eq drop the highs and lows for that telephone sound he sometimes uses.

Tremlo - setup a tremlo pedal with some delay and reverbs

So far I havn't played with it enough to know what I'm missing yet, but no doubt I will keep making more and then order them in order of most useful i guess.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

The Blank patch is just what i used to load all of my user presets to a "blank" unity gain patch ready for tweaking.

All the preset patches were set to "patch level 40" so i just set mine all up like that as well? Seemed like the thing to do. I then set up the master volume so that the level going into the marshall power amp is the same as when the unit is bypassed.

Cheers.


----------



## newwt

OK, lots of info here for the RP1000. I have the 500 and love it, all my other pedals were ruined in a flood last Aug. and I went with the 500 because of the cost, (over $1000 of pedals=$325 insurence money, but its better than nothing)
Two questions:
1) Due patches for the 1000 work with the 500?

2) Have you got the Cubase figured out yet? If not i've got it up and running and its pretty cool, you could always PM me and we could get it up and running if ya want.
Newwt, aka Dave


----------



## joshuaaewallen

slimakaphatj said:


> The Blank patch is just what i used to load all of my user presets to a "blank" unity gain patch ready for tweaking.
> 
> All the preset patches were set to "patch level 40" so i just set mine all up like that as well? Seemed like the thing to do. I then set up the master volume so that the level going into the marshall power amp is the same as when the unit is bypassed.
> 
> Cheers.



That's a nice usable rig you've got there mate. Granted the AVT may not be all tube, but I've found them to be very underrated amps. I like them. And coupled with that RP1000, you've got a pretty nice rig there w/out selling your soul to the devil.

I always seem to struggle with finding that "unity" volume & gain with amp. I get there, but it always seems to take me hours to get it just right. I say if a patch level of 40 gets you there... Run with it. Shoot, I may have a go at it as well...



newwt said:


> OK, lots of info here for the RP1000. I have the 500 and love it, all my other pedals were ruined in a flood last Aug. and I went with the 500 because of the cost, (over $1000 of pedals=$325 insurence money, but its better than nothing)
> Two questions:
> 1) Due patches for the 1000 work with the 500?
> 
> 2) Have you got the Cubase figured out yet? If not i've got it up and running and its pretty cool, you could always PM me and we could
> 
> get it up and running if ya want.
> Newwt, aka Dave



Hey Dave. Welcome to the dark side!  

1) I'm not sure about the 500 vs. 1000 patches... I should email Digitech and ask. Personally I would think it not up be that much of a problem. I mean the two pedals really aren't that different, the RP1000 just had more inputs, outputs, and options available directly from the pedal... We should look into that...

2) Cubase... Umm... Do I have to admit that I got irritated and gave up? I already had a wee bit more familiarity with Audacity, and... Well I got into more of a playing mood as opposed to a learning computer crap mode... Eventually I really would like to learn how to do some decent recording, I just don't wanna have to fight with it to get there. Just tired I guess...

But this forum is really a great, place to learn new things and meet gear folks, so perhaps a little new blood here will be just the inspiration I need (once I get my electric back from the shop)...


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Just got an email back from Digitech. The patches of the RP500 & RP1000 are not interchangeable.



> *support@digitech.com*
> 
> to me
> show details 9:06 AM (5 hours ago)
> 
> Hi,
> They are not interchangeable, as the RP1000 has more effects, amp models and parameters.
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: joshuaaewallen
> Sent: Monday, September 13, 2010 7:33 PM
> Subject: General Question/Other...
> 
> To: support@digitech.com
> From: joshuaaewallen (Joshua Allen)
> Subject: General Question/Other...
> 
> This information request was submitted by
> Joshua Allen on Monday, September 13, 2010 at 19:33:06


----------



## beammeupwelshy

joshuaaewallen said:


> That's a nice usable rig you've got there mate. Granted the AVT may not be all tube, but I've found them to be very underrated amps. I like them. And coupled with that RP1000, you've hort a pretty nice rig there w/out seeking your soul to the devil.
> 
> I always seem to struggle with finding that "unity" volume & gain with amp. I get there, but it always seems to take me horas too get it just right. I day if a patch level of 40 gets you there... Ruin with it. Shoot, I may have as go at it as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers man. I have slowly been putting a half decent recording rig together for a while now, but yeah just wish i could stretch the budget to a tube amp. One of these days i guess.
> 
> I'm just tweaked i found this thread cos so far there isn't much buzz about one of the coolest pedals i reckon there is at the moment. I know everyone raves about line 6 and the boss GT series and i know they have more tweak-ability etc etc, but hands down I really can't look past this thing now its great, you can tweak a fair amount but mostly its just setup to start playing.
> 
> 
> As for quebase, i've never even tried to use that one. I mostly stick with Sonar cos i know how to use it now. I'm guessing that there's some good stuff available if you use quebase with the driver for the RP but, but I really can't be bothered to learn a whole new DAW. Besides I like to mic my amp up anyway, can't really go wrong with an sm57 stuck down the throat of a half descent amp.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

I just figured something out.

Actually it would seem that Digitech figured it out and I'm just a little bit retarded. 

Anyway: 

Earlier I complained about the amp loop and amp/cab models not being fully controllable by foot switch (see above for exact beef). Basically I wanted one to turn off if the other is turn on and vice versa. 

It boils down to the Amp/Cab bypass button. I thought this was the only way to disengage the on board preamp, and this is a global switch that you need to physically bend over and push with your finger. A little annoying as I elaborated on earlier. However what I didn't realise is you can actually just leave the Amp/cab preamp on for every patch you have and set the amp model and speaker model to "direct". In the Manuel it says its this is the same as bypassing the preamp. 

In this way you can store a patch (in pedal board mode or preset mode) as having the amp loop on/off and the inbuilt preamp on/off, any combination goes and the amp/cab preamp button is just there as a global switch that you might want to use if (for whatever reason) you want the internal preamp to be bypassed at all times. 

Brilliant. Now I can basically do literally what ever I want, short of killing hookers and going a drunken cross country drive of carnage. But other than that I'm sonically challenged no longer. 

I know this might also be a bit sacrilege on a Marshall forum, but I also purchased a Laney GH100L head. I'm giving up my dream of a stereo setup with my avt275 and going mono in the never ending search for the perfect valve tone. Originally I would have liked to get a JCM800 but I got an awesome deal on the Laney and being that I'm in NZ we get payed shit and everything is overpriced, I couldn't pass it up. At the moment Im running it through the AVT's speakers until i can find a decent Marshall cab that doesn't cost the earth. 

So far I'm loving the tone and the volume. The AVT is a loud amp but the 100Watt Laney just pisses all over it and sounds so good doing it. I would love to compare a JCM800 with it just for a comparison.

Anyway, the rp1000 hasn't missed a beat i basically re-patched it into the Laney and had to adjust the master volume of the RP1000 a little as the preamp (FX send) on the Laney is none adjustable (this just got me running at unity gain) then I just played it and all my patches sounded like they did, only with more awesomeness and toooooonnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeee. Alright.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

I'd say keep the AVT and run it in stereo with the Laney as a wet/dry rig. That's what I do with my TSL100. I run all the effects wet through my Bugera 333, and keep my primary tone through the Marshall dry. This set up sounds totally killer. Very three-dimensional, so the effects saturate nicely, but the main tone doesn't get lost in the effects. Plus by keeping one amp dialed in on the lead channel, and the other dialed in on the crunch channel, the different eq'ing really can fill in the gaps and just sounds massive and rich.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Cool. 

Can you elaborate on your setup? I have seen a few gear setups on the net using multiple amps but it always confused me a bit. Are you saying you run your Marshall all the time and the FXs only go through the 333, which also runs all the time. Or are you using the preamp of one amp and then patching the FX rtns to the power amps of each amp?

I was thinking about running the AVT through the RP then into the power amp stage of the Laney to see what that does to the AVT tone. Though I'm more impressed with the Laney's tone in general compared to the AVT so maybe I could put the RP through that preamp and then run an FX rtn to the Laney power amp and the AVT power amp and see what that sounds like.

So many options. Although I do feel in my heart of hearts that I'll end up making it as simple as possible (one amp) as I tend to favor simplicity over multiple options, but I certainly would be a fool not to experiment while I have two amps sitting around. 

When i got my AVT275 I was really excited because I really wanted a stereo amp for Stereo FX RTN. This has certainly been cool to have, the reverbs have more depth, the delays do crasy panning things etc, but in reality whenever I record my guitar I do it dry (except random FX based parts) and I double track (one pass left, one pass right) so I guess I actually would never need guitar stereo FX for any reason other than its cool to have it.

Still if Marshall brought out a two or more channel amp with a tube stereo power section I would totally save my pennies for one. They should bung a TSL or even mode four in a box with the Rack mounted 50 watt stereo amp, call it "the stereo death machine" and just see what happens.


----------



## roaster

Hey Guys

Keith from the UK here.

I have a Marshall JVM410C with a JVMC2x12 Cab, sort of a half stack but still portable. I got the RP1000 a few months ago but I have been struggling with the "squeal" issue on OD1 & OD2 Orange and red so I went back to individual stomps powered by batteries- no squeal! Im pretty sure its something to do with noise getting amplified through the loop so I have been investigating if there is something else I could power the RP with. The modtone power plant has an AC output at the right rating but before I do that (Its £179) Im going for a cable overall using van damm cables and Neutriks custom made by a small Co in the UK called "KABL" I'll let you know how I get on when I hook up the 4 cable RP1000 again. And gues what, I couldnt fathom why I couldnt get good patch volume from the modellers- doh! discovered the preset level at the end of the WAH row! Great thread Josh, someone to share thoughts with on the RP 1000


----------



## roaster

Just another word of warning guys when using xedit. It seems there is a bug which means if you drag and drop the patches into different orders, the patches themselves go "unstable" in the RP1000, the delay time you had before isnt the same after you have moved the patch in xedit, and other weird things so be warned.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Cool. 

Ive mainly been using xedit to back up the few patches that I have made so far but that's good to know. Maybe they need to bring out a new firmware upgrade soon.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Thanks for the info on the xedit. I haven't, that I know of, done much dragging and dropping, but I have used it extensively for creating patches.

As far as the 333 & the TSL go... I have been using them simultaneously. Both rockin' at the same time, and it's really filled in the sound. I AM LUVIN" IT.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Is the squeal you refer to like a feed back type sound that comes on way to early and over the top? Or is it more like introduced noise into the overall signal you end up with coming out of your speakers, sort of like white noise? If its the first it could be just that the gain structure of your system is a bit off, it its more like white noise then if could be badly filtered power or some other gremlin. 

I haven't actually used a JVM as of yet but I beleive they have a an FX level send knob? (Sorry btw if this is telling you stuff you already know) I would suggest that you figure out your levels first before spending 170 quid. Thats like $600 to me. 

When I got my Laney I had to figure out where I should set the FX loop level RTN Knob on the Amp (not a send level, send level is fixed on these). This gave me the level that the preamp feeds a signal into the power amp stage. This should work for the Marshall as well, basically when the RP1000 is in the JVM's FX loop (which it is the 4 Cable method) you need to have the preamp of the JVM going into the RP1000 then the Power amp section of the JVM as though (level wise) the RP isn't in the loop. When you do this set the RP to bypass mode with the amp loop still active. 

Thats easy enough, but because you have level adjustment on the FX loop of the JVM and master level output on the RP, you need to figure out the balance point between the system. You may have to compare the level of the JVM with with the RP patched in and unpatched to make sure they are about the same. Once you've done that adjust all of the patches in the RP to be at the volume you require, like your clean patch might be a bit quieter and the distortion patch might be a little bit louder etc. If you still have squeals than something else is going on.

On my Laney the Pre amp is just cranked and that feeds the RP which has a max input of +4dbu (something like that, its heaps anyway). So i just have to make sure that I'm not stuffing this signal back into the power amp stage way to hot.

Hope that all makes sense it sounded good in my head.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

joshuaaewallen said:


> Thanks for the info on the xedit. I haven't, that I know of, done much dragging and dropping, but I have used it extensively for creating patches.
> 
> As far as the 333 & the TSL go... I have been using them simultaneously. Both rockin' at the same time, and it's really filled in the sound. I AM LUVIN" IT.






Sweet, I have heard good things about those 333's, I was considering one until I found a Laney on Trade Me (ebay) at bargain price.


----------



## roaster

Thanks slima,

Its not feedback but deffo a sort of introduced a phased white noise type sound but I thinks its born in the effects loop. I have it 100% wet on the varaible mix knob which you have to otherwise it sounds totally phased on anything less than 100% if you use 4cm. I have just bought 4 new leads (Neutriks and van damm) and will try again this weekend at the gigs. I do think its a power noise issue but its not home as it occurs everywhere I go except when I use batteries in the single stomps when I dont use the digitech. The noise gate almost kills it in the RP but when the gate opens you can hear it trying to come back in. If the ISP G string does the same thing then there will be no point in getting it.Its only on the high gain channels though.

On a side not guys, how do you set up a "signature" in the post like Josh's that displys all your gear etc - Thanks


----------



## beammeupwelshy

That does sound like an power issue. From what I have been reading about lately on an electronics forum most AC to DC transformers for pedals etc, don't filter the power and the pedals usually don't either, so maybe you do need to get a nice power supply. 

I had a metal Zone that was noisy as hell with a crappy AC - DC Adapter but worked mint with a 9Volt battery, shame I ended up hating how it sounded once I figured that out. 

This site is has a bit of good info on this type of thing. 

Beavis Audio Research


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Signatures are easy... You can tweak all that by going to your user profile and clicking on "customize profile". From there, "edit signatures" will be in the column on the left side of the screen...


----------



## joshuaaewallen

*Re: Digitech RP1000 - Recording:*

Well, this afternoon I had a pretty healthy go at trying to record using my TSL122 & my RP1000... (I prefer the sound of my amp to the modeling of the RP1000, so I'm bypassing all the modeling of the RP and just using it for some effects.)

One thing I have thus far concluded... I *do not like* the sounds when recording via USB. The clean guitar parts sound flat, and the distorted guitar parts sound flat _and _fizzy...

What I mean...

Clean: http://kiwi6.com/uploads/hotlink?id=887n4i74pc

Clean & Distorted:http://kiwi6.com/uploads/hotlink?id=1s2aoah1y5

Now... I did have, in my opinion, much better results using the emulated line out on the back of my Marshall right into my laptop's sound card. First here's a recording of the main riff from Def Leppard's "Let It Go" off the High n' Dry album, and second (my first real attempt at doing a multi-track recording) me tinkering away at a brief demo-ish recording of Def Leppard's "Foolin'" off the Pyromania album.

"Let It Go": http://kiwi6.com/uploads/hotlink?id=9obie428a0

"Foolin'": http://kiwi6.com/uploads/hotlink?id=11on9qb3y3

So... Being I don't have a mic', mixer, or any of that kinda stuff... What are your thoughts? Any suggestions?

______________________________________________________________

I've had to trim the fat a wee bit, so I sold the Bugera, the Marshall cab from the TSL, and the Tone Bone switcher. I'm down to my Wilder Modded TSL122 ran through the Digitech RP1000 into the PRS 2x12 cab...


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Cool playing. I see what you mean about fizzy, that's been my experience with usb and direct from amp recording as well. My AVT275 has an emulated line out too but it always sounds too tinny sounding or something. These days i just use my trusty sm57 mic and use a presonus firestudio project for my audio interface and i get a pretty sweet sound when the neighbors are out and i can crank my amp. 

It sounds as though the best option you have at the moment is the TSL emulated out into your computer. Those riffs sounded pretty good as they were. Not sure how the guitars are panned in that song but try recording a part once and pan it left, then on anther track record another take of the same part and then pan that right. This gives your guitars much more width, its like two different guys playing the same riff in each speaker, plus you could change pickups or amp settings for either side to give it more variation and thus make it sound even wider. Might help to give the tone more depth. 

If you can afford it you could always get a presonus USB box (or what ever they call them) and a shure sm57 mic. Then you can mic up your cab and you will get an awesome tone from that TSL, im sure. I only say presonus because they are really well priced and I've never had a problem with my stuff, but there are so many options these days there would be heaps of cool interfaces you could look at. 

Cheers.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

roaster said:


> Thanks slima,
> 
> Its not feedback but deffo a sort of introduced a phased white noise type sound but I thinks its born in the effects loop. I have it 100% wet on the varaible mix knob which you have to otherwise it sounds totally phased on anything less than 100% if you use 4cm. I have just bought 4 new leads (Neutriks and van damm) and will try again this weekend at the gigs. I do think its a power noise issue but its not home as it occurs everywhere I go except when I use batteries in the single stomps when I dont use the digitech. The noise gate almost kills it in the RP but when the gate opens you can hear it trying to come back in. If the ISP G string does the same thing then there will be no point in getting it.Its only on the high gain channels though...



I too have begun to notice a lott of extra hiss when I run through my RP1000 using the 4 cable method. It's gotta be either the RP1000, the effects loop on my amp, or both, because if I plug the guitar strait into the input on the amp there's a crap load less noise in the signal (even on the lead channel). Have any of you his found this to be the case, and if so, what were your solutions?


----------



## beammeupwelshy

I must say that I'm not getting any of this at all. I do get alot of niose with my laney gain all the way up, but thats the same even with out the RP, Ive read they are notoriously noisy amps, but its all underneath the actual guitar signal so i dont hear it when Im playing anyway. 

Couple of quick thoughts: 

When you are using the amp loop (as in, using your guitar amp preamp) you have the internal preamp of the RP bypassed by either pressing the button to bypass or by setting the amp and cab models to direct?

One of your leads could be faulty?

You could have the FX send level set to high/low out of the guitar amp? Or your RP master volume isn't loud enough?



On a side note I have altered my gain structure a bit after messing around with my 4cable method the other day. I was under the impression my Laney was outputting at a very hot level, but i tested it into a mixer and it sends out a -10dbv signal (semi-pro line level), which is well within what the RP1000 can handle. 

So now what I do is turn the Rp1000 master volume all the way up. Then i play my guitar going through the RP in bypassed mode with the amp loop still active. This gives me a reference to work with, from there i just make all my patches to be the approximate same volume level using the patch level control, or make then a little louder/queiter depending on what they are for. Seems to work great with my laney.

I would imagine using the Four cable method in theory would introduce extra noise as there is more cabling and connections and more chance for earth loops etc, but I don't think (done right) there would be any noticeable difference, I certainly don't hear any if I change it all back. So I'd say something must be up with something in your chain somewhere. I doubt it'd be the RP, but who knows, we seem the be the pioneers of this thing at the moment, still can't believe the amount of people who don't know it exists. 

Good luck with your noise.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

slimakaphatj said:


> ... When you are using the amp loop (as in, using your guitar amp preamp) you have the internal preamp of the RP bypassed by either pressing the button to bypass or by setting the amp and cab models to direct?



Don't think this is it... I usually bypass all amp models (99% of the time) since I totally love the sound of my Marshall.



slimakaphatj said:


> ... One of your leads could be faulty?



That is a possibility. I'll have to start switching out leads to see if that is it... Lord knows, with a 20' guitar cable and the three other 10' cables employed to use the 4cm I've probably managed to introduce a crap load of noise right there...



slimakaphatj said:


> ... You could have the FX send level set to high/low out of the guitar amp? Or your RP master volume isn't loud enough?



I don't _think_ this is the trouble... On the Marshall the effects loop is parallel the entire way, until you max it out on the knob, then it becomes series.



slimakaphatj said:


> ... I have altered my gain structure a bit after messing around with my 4cable method the other day. I was under the impression my Laney was outputting at a very hot level, but i tested it into a mixer and it sends out a -10dbv signal (semi-pro line level), which is well within what the RP1000 can handle.
> 
> So now what I do is turn the Rp1000 master volume all the way up. Then i play my guitar going through the RP in bypassed mode with the amp loop still active. This gives me a reference to work with, from there i just make all my patches to be the approximate same volume level using the patch level control, or make then a little louder/queiter depending on what they are for. Seems to work great with my laney.
> 
> I would imagine using the Four cable method in theory would introduce extra noise as there is more cabling and connections and more chance for earth loops etc, but I don't think (done right) there would be any noticeable difference, I certainly don't hear any if I change it all back. So I'd say something must be up with something in your chain somewhere...



This actually makes a bit of sense to me... There a lot of crap going on in my signal chain, so I could try raising the RP's master and lowering the patch levels to get to unity volume...



slimakaphatj said:


> ... I doubt it'd be the RP, but who knows, we seem the be the pioneers of this thing at the moment, still can't believe the amount of people who don't know it exists...



Crazyness... For how versatile these babies are you'd think folks would be beating down the doors to get one!

On a side note... Last night, just for kicks and grins, I played the RP1000 strait through the stereo alone (no amp at all). I must say, this is one handy box to have around. If I ever start gigging it'll be much easier to have that for a backup than lug around another whole amp!


----------



## roaster

I have tamed the noise on mine a little, I wrote to digitech on the subject and they said that paralelle loops (even those that become series when they have a level knob) do have some phase variance issues and that the RP1000 was designed to work best with a dedicated serial loop. (My JVM has both)

I also got some 3 meter custom pro planet waves cables and routed the loop cables away from the left hand side of the amp as you look at it as with other cables when the noise was occurring it altered and went quieter when you moved the leads.(Microphonic? but these were van damn)

The only other source it could be is the digitechs wall wart, The mod tank has a dedicated AC output that would power the digitech but it is very expensive and I dont want to buy if it doesnt cure it


----------



## beammeupwelshy

roaster said:


> I have tamed the noise on mine a little, I wrote to digitech on the subject and they said that paralelle loops (even those that become series when they have a level knob) do have some phase variance issues and that the RP1000 was designed to work best with a dedicated serial loop. (My JVM has both)
> 
> I also got some 3 meter custom pro planet waves cables and routed the loop cables away from the left hand side of the amp as you look at it as with other cables when the noise was occurring it altered and went quieter when you moved the leads.(Microphonic? but these were van damn)
> 
> The only other source it could be is the digitechs wall wart, The mod tank has a dedicated AC output that would power the digitech but it is very expensive and I dont want to buy if it doesnt cure it






1 That is quite bizarre, I wouldn't have thought it would make a difference as long long as the loop was set to fully serial. Good to know. 

2 That kind of sounds like the transformer hum might have been induced on the cables or something along those lines. Perhaps one of your van damn cables had a faulty solder on the shield and was allowing interference in. 

3 Not sure if you are from the states or the UK? In NZ we use European type power 230/240V 50Hz, I can't say anything about the transformers they use elsewhere, but I don't notice any undue noise using mine. Though, keep us informed as if it helps might be worth doing it even if there isn't any audible noise. 

Cheers, and Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## roaster

Hi 

I am from uk so its 220-240v.Routing the cable differently does help. I can cope with hum it just this godawful high pitched phased "Squeal" when you engage OD1 amber and red modes. I am getting quite tempted by a Line 6 DT50 now....

Merry Xmas to one and all

Keith


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Those DT50's look nice. I'm not sure I'd want to give up that JVM though. I still haven't tried one yet but they look so cool.

Shame it or something else is playing up. I wonder if it could it be a faulty preamp tube in the amp that feeds to the fx loop/s, I've heard about this sort of thing happening, but not sure what the JVM does internally with its loop buffers etc. Might be worth looking into that as Pre-amps tubes are cheep.


----------



## roaster

Hey, thanks for the reply

Changed the pre amp tubes for JJs.....


----------



## joshuaaewallen

roaster said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply
> 
> Changed the pre amp tubes for JJs.....



What do you think of the JJ's?


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Wish I has more experience with tubes, My Laney GH100L is the first full tube amp i have owned, oh expect a really old Wem my Dad had years ago, wish we didn't get rid of that now!

I intend to re-tube the Laney at some point but I have other projects to get through first. One thing I heard is good for tube amps is making the preamp amp tubes run on DC instead of AC, to get rid of alot of the hiss, might look into that as the Laney is bloody noisy with full gain cranked. 

I have looked into different brands and stuff, and so far All I hear is people slagging JJ's and other people praising them, seems like a real love hate with those. I guess as long as they do what they are supposed to, and don't introduce undesired noise, then they can't be too bad. 

There are a few video comparisons on You Tube for different Valves etc. All I have really worked out from that is that I tend to like the EL34 power type valve more, but the 6l6's definitely have a nice sound too. There seems to be a huge choice of different preamp valves out there so i guess that would open a can of worms up if you wanted to experiment on those.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

There are certainly a LOT of options when it comes to tubes. Really, most of it depends on personal taste, but there is a lot of good info from the guys over on the preamp tube thread. Lots of experience and technical know-how, along with a lot of guys who like to experiment too. I've got a thread also where I am auditioning different preamp tubes, recording direct, and posting the mp3's online for folks to make comparisons. It's fun.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

That sounds pretty cool. I'll check that thread out when i get a bit of time. Im am little pre-occupied with my Ibanez ARX300 at the moment, put some new pickups in and now I'm getting horrible hum. Its really weird, Ive wired up a few guitars now, and never come across this before. Might have to take it to the "dreaded guitar tech" and swallow my pride. Ha ha.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

... Yeah, that could indeed be frustrating! I hope you are able to get it figured swiftly.


----------



## timgman

I have an rp1000 for sale I'll do 200 plus shipping.

. good trades here ebay and mylespaul.com..
email for pics / details./.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

timgman said:


> I have an rp1000 for sale I'll do 200 plus shipping.
> 
> . good trades here ebay and mylespaul.com..
> email for pics / details./.



Have you listed it in the_ Member Classifieds_ section of the forum?


----------



## Ibanez81

This thread is awesome! I was also surprised when I bought the RP1000 how little information there was out there. I recently had a Boss GT8 and I think the RP1000 blows it away. I love the simplicity of the RP. I spend so much more time playing now than tweaking my sound. Also I put JJs in my tsl60 and it really cleaned up the hiss in the od and lead channels


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Ibanez81 said:


> This thread is awesome! I was also surprised when I bought the RP1000 how little information there was out there. I recently had a Boss GT8 and I think the RP1000 blows it away. I love the simplicity of the RP. I spend so much more time playing now than tweaking my sound. Also I put JJs in my tsl60 and it really cleaned up the hiss in the od and lead channels



It does indeed seem like a fairly intuitive box. I love mine. Still don't use the amp models, but the effects are really killer! 

How do you use yours mate?


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Anyone out there in Marshall Land (out anywhere else for that matter) use one if these in a live setting yet?


----------



## Ibanez81

I actually use the amp models. I like the distortion better than my amp. I play anything from hard rock to church music. I use the 5150 model for my rock stuff it is really a beast tone. In drop d it defiantly makes some earthquakes. At church I use a fender twin model and use the screamer for distortion and it gives it a real nice creamy blues tone.


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Ibanez81 said:


> I actually use the amp models. I like the distortion better than my amp. I play anything from hard rock to church music. I use the 5150 model for my rock stuff it is really a beast tone. In drop d it defiantly makes some earthquakes. At church I use a fender twin model and use the screamer for distortion and it gives it a real nice creamy blues tone.



I'm kinda opposite there. My TSL has been modded, and between that and rolling different NOS tubes, my amp's tone is killer. At some point I'll play around more w/ the amp models for kicks and grins, but I'm sure I'll just keep going back to the amp for my main tone.... Really what I want to do is learn to use the effects to more effectively compliment and accentuate the tone of my amp...


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Glad to hear other people are using the RP. Ha i sound like a rep or something.

Since i got my laney, i have been pretty unto the sound it makes, but i have set up a couple of pre amp models that run through the power stage of eth laney and i find them pretty nice. I set up a mesa type preamp model and that really kicks some arse for anything detuned or for extra heavy. Still go back to the laney full valve signal path for anything remotely classic or in need of that british crunch. 

If i was gigging i reckon i'd trust the RP as long as i had taken to the time make sure all the patch levels were about right when the amp is is a gig level volume. It hasn't done anything that it shouldn't since i got it, and i often leave it running 24/7, usually as i forget to turn it off.


----------



## royslead

Hey guys, I am new to Marshall (just got a TSL 602, and a few months prior to that, a Valvestate VS65R). I have owned an RP1000 since 9/09, gigged with it, and used it extensively in practice. I have yet to hook it up to the TSL; but I have put it into the front of the VS65. It sounds good to me this way, but I generally keep it at low volume when doing this (I usually practice when everyone else has gone to sleep). As far as gigging out with it, it has been very stable for me. I use a few different patches, the main one being a patch I made to emulate my other pedalboard and its "normal" settings. I think I will continue to use the RP in practice, but I believe I will use the pedalboard with all my stompboxes on it for gigs. Someone posted a warning regarding the "drop and drag" procedure causing instability - as far as I know that still remains an issue. I have no experience as yet using it to record - just don't have the time, and some things I have played are better forgotten anyways...


----------



## snark

I'm having a noise problem with the RP1000...was wondering if anyone else has this and has found a fix. Because of my rig I cannot use the fx loop...(I'm running multiple amps). The RP introduces an incredible amount of Hiss into the amp...it makes the RP unusable it's so bad....at low volumes not too noticeable but cranking it up it's unreal how loud the Hiss becomes..I have great cables...tried all sorts of ground loop isolators...nothing works...I'm running in the modeling bypassed mode...any ideas are appreciated..

Randy


----------



## beammeupwelshy

By what you said couldn't figure out exactly how you are hooking stuff up. 

Sounds like your going into the RP then into the amp inputs with no loops active on the amps or RP?

If you are sure there are no amp models and cabnit models on, then the noise could be a faulty unit or faulty amp or somthing. Ive had my rig running in various setups latley just messing around with stuff, and I havn't had any unwanted noise coming from the RP unless I had an amp model on when going into my guitar amp as well. 

Some of the distortions can be noisey but no more so than a normal stomp box. If you run distortion on your amp you'd only want to only have a slight overdrive model on from the RP as than adds a ton of noise by distorting an overdrive, even with good cables and real stomp boxes. 

Also make sure the button on the back is set to output at "Amp" level and and pull the master volume level back a bit, see if that helps, if you put too much level into your guitar amp inputs it might make some horrible noises etc. I get a weird hiss coming through from my Laney FX loop if I have too much level going back into the FX RTN, but thats an amp issue not from the RP. 

Also maybe; the Gronculator distortion patch is a ring modulator which has a ring at a certain frequency, maybe thats on?

Hopefully its somthing simple I hate it when stuff is faulty.


----------



## snark

Thanks for the feedback...unfortunately, I've already tried what you suggested...I've had the unit for about 6 months but was using it on lower wattage amps so I never noticed a problem...using it now on some Marshall 100 watters the hiss overwhelms you...kicking in the built in noise gate helps some but the hiss is still there...I sent tech support an email but no reply...


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Bugger. Hopefully its a fixable thing. Sounds like you've covered the various testable stuff. 

Have you tried just taking the line outs and sticking them stright into a line input on a mixing desk or something? Then whack a pair of headphones somewhere and use your ears to tell you if the Hiss is coming form the RP, I'd do it this way instead of using the phones on the RP, then you are testing the signal that would go into the amp. 

Don't want to tell you what to do, (you probably already got it coverd) but one thing I would definatly check is the level going into your amp/s. If you are going into your amp via the RP outputs, try plugging the guitar stright into the amp and see what sort of volume level you get with the amp set to say 1/3, then put the RP back in line with it and see if its about the same. If so then its not levels, if not adjust the RP so that all the Present levels are around 40ish and adjust the master volume of the RP to level match your guitar without the RP in the guitar to amp chain. 

Its just that Hiss is usually the noise floor of a device, so it could be that the signal isn't loud enough somwhere and the noise from boosting it at the wrong stage is causeing Hiss, or its too loud and the noise floor is way higher in level than normal. Or it could just be something is kafuckt =) I guess.

Cheers.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Any advice on types of PA speaker and amp all in one units?

Thinking about starting to do some jamming with people and hopefully gigging, and I really dont want to have to lug my amp everywhere I go. Been thinking about it for ages really, but always think I'm too busy etc, but if I dont just do it, I'll be like 40 in ten years and I'll have never really gave my one passion in life a good go. Even if its just a bit of jamming with random dudes it'll be cool. 

So what I might do is get a PA Speaker with amp combo thingy, and just whack the RP through it. Just wondering if anybody has done anything along these lines with their unit? And if there are factors to concider? Like does it just sound terrible at a gig for example? Or do i loose all my street cred for not having an amp? 

Cheers.


----------



## royslead

There are people on the Digitech forum that use powered loudspeakers as you are thinking. I think as long as you go with a quality built unit, you wont go wrong. From what I understand, full-range, full-response units are the ticket for modelers.


----------



## wizard_37

I messed around for one of our practices and did not bring my amp and i just ran my effects pedal through the board and rocked away, sounded great after i made a few tweeks, their are powered pa speakers that have the built in mixers now and they run about 300 bucks, you can plug in your ipod or what ever else you got into it, i have a friend that has one, it has a 12" speaker in it and i hooked up my pedal and guitar and jammed away on it and again it did not sound bad at all.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Sweet, sounds like an easy way to jam and practise then. That is good to know. I guess in the grand scheme I'd never be happy with that setup but it definatly beats lugging my 4x12 around.

On the other hand just saw Kyuss last night and the guitarist (not Josh Home, the new guy) was using a couple of marshalls and something else from what I could see, and he was getting the sweetest sound, so maybe it would be worth some back breaking for a gig, maybe not practise though.


----------



## DragonSarc

Hey guys just a quick question i bought an RP355 and sounds awesome but i need more banks than what the rp355 has now theres a guy trading my 355 with his rp1000 and hes asking the RP355 + $235 bucks is that a good deal? thanks


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Does that mean you give him your RP355 and and the cash and you get an RP1000 out of it?

I dont know how much the US dollar is worth, but if its in good condition and the retail price is a good bit higher than the figure then I'd say go for it. 

Not 100% but I would imagine that the 1000 would will do everything the 355 does plus a whole lot more functionality etc. Don't think you can transfer your patches over either but you will have fun making all new ones.


----------



## DragonSarc

slimakaphatj said:


> Does that mean you give him your RP355 and and the cash and you get an RP1000 out of it?
> 
> I dont know how much the US dollar is worth, but if its in good condition and the retail price is a good bit higher than the figure then I'd say go for it.
> 
> Not 100% but I would imagine that the 1000 would will do everything the 355 does plus a whole lot more functionality etc. Don't think you can transfer your patches over either but you will have fun making all new ones.



yup u got it, i know but i know the settings i made so its cool hopefully the guy would decide already


----------



## snark

Greetings All!

Anyone using the RP1000 with multiple amp heads? I've been playing with a few configurations and just can't get the right set up yet...what I'm looking at is connecting the RP1000 into my rig of 4 amp heads all which have effects loops. I have a Voodoo Labs Amp switcher as I want to select each amp individually. What I would ideally like to do is be able to place the RP1000 into the Effects loops of each of the 4 amps and use the Voodoo to select which amps are active. (all or some)

I've tried daisy chaining the loops via a the recommended diagram on the Digitech site..but this defeats the preamps in the amp??? Ideas???


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Wow, that sounds epic. 

I take it from the switcher that you only want one amp to work at one time and not all four togther? My guess would be that will get complicated. 

I will attach a drawing of how i think it should go, but I'm no pro guitar tech.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

How do I attach stuff to a message?


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Think I got it.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

I could be completely off the mark on what you want to do but, those two diagrams are how I think you mean you want to work it. 

Its gonna hinge on which way you want to go, like do you just want to use the power amp from one amp or do you want to use all the power amps?

If I was doing this I'd convert a 4x12 so that each speaker has a jack and you plug each amp into one speaker, so that way every combo of pre and power amp can be acheived and you would get an interesting multi-tone 4x12. If you wanted to get even tricker you could have two amps work on a Left output from the RP1000 and two work on the Right output, so you'd have a stereo FX rig. 

It would be pretty awesome. I'm guessing you will have channels on the amps too? Man that would be such a head ache that I reckon just get a JVM with four channles and be done with it, but on the other hand how awesome would a setup like that be. I think very. If you do try this you have stick pics up or something.

As far as I know this should all be totally sweet as far as the RP1000 is concerned as its just the same as when you use one amp in the amp loop, only you would switching between 4, but it doensn't know that, so apart from the stress of making it all go, it should be sweet.


----------



## snark

Thanks so much for replying..you nailed it with your 1st drawing...This is exactly what I'm trying to achieve except I cannot find anyone who makes a switching box to switch the 4 effects loops. The key here is I may want to use any combination of 1 to 4 of the heads and feed the RP1000 effects through the loops...not sure how that would work if I have more than 1 amp's effect loop engaged? That's the issue...Right now I have the amp output of the RP1000 going to the 4 channel switcher then to each of the 4 inputs on the Amps. No effects loops are being used...It sounds ok, but I'd really like to send the time and modulation effects through the loops...doing it with multiple amps though is a bitch... tons of cabling, groundloops, etc... almost seems like I might need a custom designed rig???? 

Thanks for your thoughts on this though!!


----------



## beammeupwelshy

OK, are you wanting to use the amps by them selfs? So swicthing the RP1000 between the amps FX loops. Kind of like if you had a four amp channles, only in your case you have fours amps instead? 

That is basically the first drawing but instead of a splitter to feed the power amps you would need another switcher, which would send out to the power amp you want.

I think that would be pretty sweet as. If the loop pedals were just simple straight forward true bypass (no buffers) I don't think you will run into any problems from a technical point of view, it would just be a totall mess of cables and a head axche if you were moving/gigging with tha rig.

OK I might draw that out too, to get my head around it.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

OK, I think thats what your after this time. 

Not sure if i read your post right but are you saying you may want multiple Preamp signals mixed together? For this you would need a fancy 4 way loop pedal that can mix the loops together, as you can't just combine two or more outputs togther (splitting a signal is fine, but joining is more complicated) they need to be weighted by resistors etc. This applies to your pre-amp outputs. I would assume a fancy loop pedal would take care of that as long as it wasn't just dasiy chaining the loops (that might be why its hard to find one, like you say). You definalty can't daisy chain the pre-amps together as an already pre-ampd signal going into a pre-amp will be tonally bad and maybe even could damage things after prolonged use. 

If you only want one preamp at one time however then a simple bare bones loop pedal should be fine, preferably if would only be able to have one active loop at one time to avoid mixing preamps togther and avoiding the above mentioned issue. 

The other 4 way switcher to switch the output of the RP would just have be a basic one as well, best to avoid buffers in this one as the RP1000 sends out a treated signal when its going back to an amp (hense the amp/line level output switch on the back). Buffer might alter the tone of this (not sure though). 

I guess doing it this way would be a bit clumsy as you would have to pre-plan your switching and make sure you were on the ball for every pedal change. What you would really need is a smart box that does all that switching and routing with only a few switches. I guess like you say thats custom rig territory. 

Good luck with that man it sounds sweet. Maybe the next RP1000, will have four amp loops on it, that would solve your problems right there. ha ha.


----------



## snark

Yep your last drawing is it exactly...I've already got the switcher on the right.. It's the switcher on the left I cannot find..as you stated there are challenges when combining signals, so the "standard" switch products are not usable...guess I 've got to reach deeper into my pockets for some custom gear  I'm also going to do some more research on the web to see what some of the pros are touring with on their rigs...I'm sure the majority have multi-amp set ups...maybe I 'll get some other ideas??

Thanks again for your input!!


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Cool. Yeah there must be solutions for that sort of thing out there. On the extreme end of the scale I guess there are guys like this. 

Pete Cornish


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Just re-read alot of this thread, I never realised how much of a know it all I sound, Ha ha, what a dick. Anyway I have some more set up tips for the RP1000 just because I modded my amp a little to make it work a bit better and now have a great way to set up a 4 cable method with this thing so that it works at an optimised level. 

So if you read above I have a Laney GH100L which I use most of the time now. I pretty much gave my AVT275 to my old man to play with. The Laney doesn't have an FX send level it just spits out a line level signal. Which is a sweet as level for the RP1000's analogue input. However what I noticed when trying to set patches to the same approximate level as the incoming Laney preamp signal is that the RP1000 will clip its digital signal and you get nasty digital pops etc which sound terrible. Seems to me Digitech need to put a bit of work into the analogue input and output side of the RP1000, to cater for this kind of thing, which I'm sure would happen fairly often with guitar gear. 

So, the best way I can figure to make everything work in harmony, is to reduce the FX send level of the laney Pre amp, so I put a simple line level pot into the chassis so I can attenuate the signal, (these days most amps probably have a level control for this anyway I would hope).

This allows me have the Laney preamp at a level which is approximately a similar level to the operating level of the RP1000 preamp with a good bit of head room to cater for lots of FX and other stuff which could clip the signal when applied.

So with all this in mind I will post a step by step set-up guide the way I think it should work, just because it took me a while to get this sorted to where I'm happy with everything, mainly because of a the idiosyncratic nature of my dated amp, but then again most people these days want dated amps because they sound the best =).


----------



## beammeupwelshy

RP1000 4 cable method setup.

Step1 – Cabling

Guitar goes into RP1000 input. RP1000 Amp loop send goes to Guitar Amp input. Guitar Amp FX Send goes to Rp1000 Amp Loop Return. RP1000 Left output goes to Guitar Amp FX Loop Return. You need 3 cables to go between your amp and the RP1000, and a 4th cable to plug you guitar in with. Use good cables as you don't want to introduce noise etc. Check that the amp/mixer button is set to amp, as this changes you tone for a mixer or an amp, its not just a level thing, it applies an EQ curve.

Now this is done, your amp master volume (dear god I hope you have one), is now the overall level control for how much air your speakers move. If you don't have a master volume amp, the RP1000's master is the volume control. 

Step2 – Modeling patches

Set your most loud and FX laden patch on the RP1000 (internal preamp patch, no amp loop active) so that you get no clipping when everything is going nuts. I set the Master volume to 99 (always). The patch level to 40, the amp level to 40, at this level it seems you can apply as much FX as you want with no clipping (I think anyway). Set all other patches at either the same level or lower than this patch (Actual number levels may be higher on the quieter models, you are going for perceived loudest once you have set the loudest patch accurately). This is now your loudest output level from your RP1000. It is quite low and could be a lot louder, but this will guarantee no unwanted digital clipping when you put that infinite feed back delay on or other such huge amounts of stuff on top of you signal. 

Step3 – Amp loop patches

First thing to do is to set unity gain. This means that when you bypass your amp loop patches (guitar straight to amp) you get no level change. So on my setup I set the master to 99 and the patch level to 34 (no RP1000 preamps or FX on of course). 34 Seems to be almost exactly unity with the master is at 99. However amp level, master level and patch level all contribute to the overall output level so a patch level of 34 only seems to be unity when no other volumes are used and master is at 99. Others may find this value is different for their setup, but it should be around that point. Test this by playing your patch, then bypass your patch, you want no level change.

Now setup your incoming signal from your amp (hopefully your amp has a send level knob). Basically the idea here is that the Amp pre-amp signal (your real amp with valves and stuff) should be at a level (once its gone inside the RP1000) that is at the approximate same level as the Loudest patch you just set above in step 2. This is one of those hard ones to judge because the louder your amp is the more you may think your pre amp signals might be at different levels. You just have to adjust while playing it loud and find a happy medium. After a couple of days if you haven’t adjusted this level cause it sounds right, mark whatever knob you turn so you can easily find this point again.

Step4

Now that you have set these levels up, your pretty much done. On my amp I have an FX level return knob, I turn this all the way up top compensate for the lower output of the RP1000. If you don't have something like this you may feel that you power amp isn't getting enough signal. The only solution here is to boost the level with a mixer or maybe a guitar preamp pedal, anything that will boost a signal without colouring it basically. However I think in most cases if you have a loud amp, you can just turn it up more, I doubt it would cause any major issues. 

Trouble Shooting – I use this with a Laney GH100l and one issue this amp brings to the mix is that even when using the FX loop there is still a low level signal (cross talk) passed directly from the preamp to the power amp, its low and isn't a problem once you turn things up a little but at volumes under 1 on the master volume on the Laney, it causes the two signals to mix and creates horrible phase sounding cancellation noise. Its at very low volumes and it isn't really a problem, but its just one of those things that annoys me as I play at really low volumes when people are home etc. So I'm sure every amp will bring some not ideal issues up when doing this but for the most part the above steps should get you there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thunderkyss

eljeffebrown said:


> first things first you realize you are the only one posting one this thread right! second of all the Digitech RP1 had the best tone out of all of 'em.
> 
> Digitech RP-1 Multi Effects Processor guitar pedal rare - eBay (item 270593494583 end time Jun-20-10 15:46:12 PDT)
> 
> http://www.daddys.com/detail.php?itemNumber=DIG9005




Actually the GSP-21 had the best tone..... still does, You could (& I do) hook it up using the 4 cable method.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you're like me and prefer extreme metal tones, I think the GSP1101 is the best bet. Besides the Line 6 POD HD, it has THE best and most realistic high gain tones out of any processor, IMO. 

But if I'm gonna get a rack setup, I'd probably either get an old Line 6 POD X3 Pro or Engl E530 w/ a G-Major II.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Not really familiar with that one. But I think that the RP1000, for the price is a pretty good deal. Granted, its probably not the best out there. I really did want to get that TC system thingy originally, and wasn't that bothered about models, but it was too much coin for me. 

As for Line 6, I dunno, I tried a whole bunch of line 6 stuff before I got the RP and thought they sounded like shit. Everything sounds fizzy and fake. They do have some nice delays and modulation FXs though, but as for models I think Digitech are kicking arse and highly underrated. You do realistically have to run it though a valve power section, but then what model FX unit wouldn't sound better running through a hot pair of valves.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6yj0FjQJN0]Eternal Descent: Guitar recording with Digitech RP1000 - YouTube[/ame]

This guy seems to rate it.


----------



## XxIPxX

friend of mine uses the RP1000

I prefer my GT-8 tho, however the tones you get out of them are fairly similar.


----------



## beammeupwelshy

Yeah I almost got a GT10 cos they seemed pretty good and the price was only a touch more.

But I couldn't find any info that told me if you can use this in the 4 cable method with an amp. I know that you can do it cause you just plug it in that way, but what I mean is, are its input and output impedances and software configurablilty setup to not mess with your tone, and route your signal the appropriate way. 

I found plenty of info on people saying its all good to do but no actual official specs that confirm it. So I went with the RP as it is set up to do the 4 cable method properly, its basically designed to work exactly that way.


----------



## Seanguitar

I have an rp1000 and I love it except for one huge thorn in my side. The wah activator is way too sensitive. At this point I would like to disable the wah function all together and add an out board wah effect pedal. Is it possible to deactivate the wah function on a rp 1000?


----------



## joshuaaewallen

Seanguitar said:


> I have an rp1000 and I love it except for one huge thorn in my side. The wah activator is way too sensitive. At this point I would like to disable the wah function all together and add an out board wah effect pedal. Is it possible to deactivate the wah function on a rp 1000?



The pedal can be programed to do anything you want, be a wah, a volume, a gain level, switch channels, effects level, anything. If you like the wah, you can program it to take greater for pressure to activate the wah forcing you to have to really mash down on it hard to activate it. And you it can do all of those things globally or as a channel specific preset. It's really flexibleand you can set it up however you want to set it up, so it's all up to you. The manual tells you how to do all of this.


----------



## Michael R

Routing/daisy-chain question

My question is: does anyone have a "best" way to connect and use an RP1000 with an RP355? I will have the end result of the RP's going back into my Roland GR-33.

I decided to route the RP355 as a stompbox by using the mono stompbox effects loop. I am a bit disappointed that it isn’t a stereo effects loop.

I also have a dbx goRack and the Behringer UMC202HD. Prior to buying the RP1000 I would route from the GR-33 guitar out into the input of the RP355 and the stereo outs of the RP355 back into the GR-33 stereo returns. The GR-33 stereo outs into the dbx goRack stereo inputs via XLR plugs and stereo outs into the UMC202HD. The UMC202HD stereo outs into the Behringer K3000FX Keyboard Amp.

Anyone have some thoughts or experience on this?

Thanks in advance,
Michael R


----------



## royslead

Why use both? It would seem to me, the RP1000 does all (except drum machine) the 355 does; or is that what you want it for? I'm wondering if you could not use the stomp loop and the amp loop as your stereo R and L. Of course, if you are using the RP1000 for amp models, that won't work. I almost think a small mixer may be your best bet.


----------



## Michael R

royslead said:


> Why use both? It would seem to me, the RP1000 does all (except drum machine) the 355 does; or is that what you want it for? I'm wondering if you could not use the stomp loop and the amp loop as your stereo R and L. Of course, if you are using the RP1000 for amp models, that won't work. I almost think a small mixer may be your best bet.



Thank you for your reply!! Sorry that I'm just reading this. I did manage to use the setup I mentioned. I do have to re-visit the setup, (I've been doing a lot of other projects and haven't worked with the setup for about two months.) I will post the pictures of the connections tomorrow. I can use both loopers in conjunction which is cool.


----------



## jmp45

thunderkyss said:


> Actually the GSP-21 had the best tone..... still does, You could (& I do) hook it up using the 4 cable method.



I had a GSP 21 Pro and IPS33 years ago, gave them to my son along with an EP-4 echoplex. The all in one pedal processor I have is an old Boss GT-5. It does all I need. It's not my main board, probably the most mobile.


----------

